# "Spotted"



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I see on tyresmoke they have a "spotted" section, can we have one ?

pleeeeze! 

silly i know but adds to the fun.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I guess that's a no then! :roll:


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

come on - spotters forum pleeeeeeez


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Is there any point in posting in this section as nobody replies, heaven forbid does anything about it!

If it's a no, at least have the courtesy to say so. :x


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol:

*some* questions can be answered by several people. (how do I post a pic?)
*some* questions can be answered by mods. (can we delete this thread)
*some* can only be answered by Jae (these f*&^*^*^ing pop ups!)

And some......?

Might be worth setting up a thread - 'would people want a Spotter's section'?
We've thought about adding other sections before and the debate has got quite heated..... :?

sorry that doesn't really answer your question directly 

The exact answer, I guess, is that techincally 'yes', but should we? :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Spotters section would be fun.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Is there any point in posting in this section as nobody replies, heaven forbid does anything about it!
> 
> If it's a no, at least have the courtesy to say so. :x


No


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time Kev.

and the reasoning behind it?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> I see on tyresmoke they have a "spotted" section, can we have one ?
> 
> .


I've noticed that a lot of people here alter their car images to remove the number plate letters - me included.

So whats the point of doing that only to reply to a thread - yes that was me, when someone posted a 'spotted with your number plate..

John


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

If you look at the tyresmoke version , you're not allowed to put the full plate on, i agree that would be daft, however you can put something like

Silver TT A40 #### RED :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As was pointed out earlier in the thread, a moderator saying yes or no is irrelivant.

It's a decision for Jae.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> As was pointed out earlier in the thread, a moderator saying yes or no is irrelivant.
> 
> It's a decision for Jae.


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Thanks for taking the time Kev.
> 
> and the reasoning behind it?


Sorry for not replying sooner, but i have been away most of teh weekend. Personally i think it would be a pointless excercise to have a WHOLE board dedicated to this! Not only IMO would it be extremely dull, but saying "silver TT coupe in london today".... well TT's are not exactly rare are they!

Why don't you start a 'TT Sightings thread' thread where people can post sightings and respond etc etc. This will always stay at/near the top if used correctly by people. I know it works on the S2K forum i use.

I for one am dead against anymore boards because i believe it being simple is part of this forums success.

Cheers


p.s. and my initial answer wasn't an offical response!... it was just my opinion. At the end of the day it is down to Jae, but after recent discussions with him, i am pretty sure he would agree with me.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Must admit, I've never seen the point of having a "spotted" forum...
So someone saw me... so ???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Too many TTs to make it worthwhile, IMHO...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nope, would have to say what the point?

As Kevin said, start a thread, and see how it goes!

Jae


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Fair enough

thanks for responding, there doesn't seem to be that much interest anyway, it was just a suggestion.


----------

